# Kia Sorento how much weight can it tow??



## sparky1981 (12 February 2015)

We are looking for a good towing 4x4 to tow a 510 trailer with a 15hh and a 16.2hh. The 15hh is around 500kgm 16.2hh around 600kg. Not sure on trailer weight. After searching about a lot seem to recommend the sorento as is also a great family car. IM confused as to how much it tows as lots of people are saying 3ton or 2.8 but the uk towing website says only 2000kg? Am I just getting my numbers confused?we would be looking at a pre 2005 model no older than 2001/2 a diesel and hopefully automatic but manel if can't find one. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## m1stify (12 February 2015)

Mine (08 auto) 3500kg


----------



## 9tails (12 February 2015)

New ones 2000kg

Older ones like you're looking for generally 2800kg but there are Titan models that can tow more but are rare.  So you're probably looking at 2800kg and they started being made in 2003.


----------



## ROG (12 February 2015)

NEW = http://carleasingmadesimple.com/business-car-leasing/kia/sorento/towing-weight-limit/

OLD = google - 2001 kia sorento max braked towing capacity - change year for different answers

HB510 = http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk/trailer/1064
Empty 1000
MAM 2584

Both horses + trailer = approx 2100


----------



## ROG (12 February 2015)

Sorento 2003/4 auto model specs = 2800 towing capacity
http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/facts-and-figures/kia/sorento/station-wagon-2003/24889/

To be certain when buying ask what the top two figures are on the weight plate then deduct the lowest figure from the highest and that will give you the towing capacity

Weight plate will usually be hidden under bonnet or in a door frame


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (12 February 2015)

We have a Kia Sorrento and have quite easily towed 2 horses (15.1hh & 16hh) in an Ifor Williams 510. Great car although can be a bit bumpy (but could easily just be something wrong with our suspension!!).


----------



## pip6 (12 February 2015)

Look it up on the plate and be sure. As an example Ifors are heavy trailers, even before you add on a tonne of horses, then there is the weight of the passengers and your kit. The weight in the car is often forgotten when people try to calculate how much load they can take.


----------



## sparky1981 (12 February 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The one I'm keen to look at is a 2004 2.5 deisel. So am I right in thinking that will pull 2.8 ton?would an automatic be better or pull more/better?im hoping we would be ok for weight if the trailers a ton and horses just over a ton and still have allowance for kit etc


----------



## 9tails (12 February 2015)

Yes it will pull 2.8 ton.  An auto wouldn't give you more towing capacity but it may give you a better towing experience depending on your manual gear change proficiency.  Mine is manual and is excellent for towing, there aren't a huge number around, particularly not the spec I wanted, so I went with a manual because it was available.  Auto would have been preferable though you lose a small amount of fuel economy.


----------



## stilltrying (12 February 2015)

Hi - i had a 2004 2.5 diesel and yes it was 2.8 tonnes.  I had the auto, i do prefer them for towing, but its a matter of opinion.  I towed 2 x horses in a 510 comfortably.  The 510 was 1050, my horse 650, friends horse 600, so well under. 

It was a great car actually, suspension a bit firm, whole thing a bit plasticy but a decent engine and they are SO cheap. : )


----------



## 9tails (12 February 2015)

Pip6's comment about passengers and kit isn't relevant to towing.  You can have a fully loaded car but as long as your trailer isn't over the towing capacity, an IW510 and two 5-600kg horses wouldn't be more than 2800kg, you'll be fine.


----------



## rising_promise (12 February 2015)

I have a 2008 Titan manual which is 3tonne towing capacity. I tow an Equitrek Space Treka with 2 horses (15.2 and 16.2) and it's great, love it. 

This is the first 4 x 4/ trailer I've had though and I'm new to towing so have nothing to compare it to but it seems to give them a lovely ride and everyone comments on how smooth the car is


----------



## pip6 (12 February 2015)

Sorry but it is, it is all weight going through the rear axle and deadweight the engine has to be able to shift. There's a reason why so many horse lorries are overweight when laden, people only add in the weight of the bare horse(s), forgetting everything else. Check your trailers plate to make sure you know how much it weighs unladen. Useful site: http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk/towing_weights_law.htm


----------



## 9tails (12 February 2015)

Lorries yes, you have to take into account the passengers but not when towing.  Because you are not towing your passengers.


----------



## pip6 (12 February 2015)

Considerations
So, you know the weight of your fully laden horse trailer and / or your towing vehicle's maximum towing weight, and the combination seems fine from a legal perspective. Before you hit the road, however, you should bear in mind the following:
Have you remembered to allow for extra weight that will be in the horse trailer, including tack and equipment, feed, water etc. in your calculations? All need to be added to the combined weight of your largest horses.

How close is the weight of your fully laden trailer (including above 'extras') to your towing vehicle's max. towing weight? If it's exactly on or just under it may sound legal, but from a safety perspective would be reckless. Allow a decent margin, i.e. at least a couple of hundred kilograms, to be safe rather than sorry.


Not my words, but those I totally uphold as a highway engineer, driving instructor and towing instructor.


----------



## mischamoo (12 February 2015)

I have an 05 petrol automatic, yes it is quite juicy but fantastic for towing - tows my two x 650kg horses plus an ifor 511 with ease. Being automatic is my personal preference but feels it takes the "stress" of towing as well as creating a smoother ride for the horses. Mine has a tow capacity of 2800kg.


----------



## sparky1981 (12 February 2015)

It's definetly looking good for a Kia sorento just got to convince hubby it's as good as a discovery!


----------

